# BAL Chocks



## GRIZHLR (Jan 27, 2004)

We do not have our New Outback home yet, but I would like to know if the fifth wheels have enough clearance between the tires to use the BAL Chocks. I know the chocks requiore at least 2 1/2" clearance between tires. Do any of you fifth wheel owners use BAL Chocks?

Sorry about the double post!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is what I just bought on our last trip out, I picked up two of them. Found they worked great as chocks and also helped to deaden the bounce in our camper while camping too. Bit pricey, but works great.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...

Are they quick and easy to install?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just made these today. Saw the idea on another thread. Total cost was $0.00, and less then 2 hours of my time. I had all the materials laying around the garage. PT 4x4's left over from last summers deck construction, 1/2" threaded rod from another remodeling project, and the nuts and washers from the hardware bin.










If anyone is interested, I can post the measurements for these to fit my 26RS. I don't know if the wheel bases are the same for all of the Outbacks or not. There is another photo in the gallery with a close up.

Tim


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Tim I would like to get those measurements, I was going to make the samething for ours. Thanks.
Rob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking good Tim.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

I made the same as yours, I think they work good and can't beat the price.

I think the Bal chocks are around $50 each.










This is the template I used for my 28BHS. the spacing between the tires is 6 1/2". Not sure if this is the same on all of them.

I used a 19" long 3/8" threaded rod, lock nuts on the bottom one and a normal nut on the top to tighten.

If you need detailed instructions let me know.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin,

I started out at about the same size, but after seeing how the first one fit, I made the second one smaller, was much happier with it, and then cut the first one down to match. This makes the whole thing much smaller, while still being beefy enough t hold the trailer. It also takes up less space in the front pass through while towing now. I will try to measure it in the morning before we leave and post the #'s, otherwise it will be Monday.

I like the curve cut...I wanted to do this also, but my bandsaw is in storage until my garage remodel is finished. I cut the first one on a compound miter saw, but used the table saw for the second, and the modify on the first, as I had it set up for some other stuff already. The angle is about 70 degrees.

After the bandsaw is paroled, I might put the curves in.

Tim


----------

